# Indexing



## kiwi2 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi,
     I came across this on youtube. It certainly seems to have an advantage over dividing heads and rotary tables for odd numbered gears. I have an old Myford vertical slide. I wonder if I can get it fitted to my current machine?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBlBJ5RWTSk[/ame]

He's also come up with a nice parting tool holder.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7DefPSC_Xc[/ame]

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 5, 2016)

The stock answer is 'Yes'
When I bought a 9180, I fitted  a steel sub table and my Myford- actually it was even older for a pre-War one) fixed slide was bolted to it.
In addition, the George Thomas rear parting tool post from a previous Myford Super7 and ML7 went on the steel subtable.
 It is back again on a reconditioned Super7B but has been fitted to a smaller Myford ML10 recently.

Actually, slides are quite useful. I have several and have run mine on a Potts drilling jig and one went onto a a Stent tool and cutter grinder.

It's as simple as that- or as difficult.

Norman


----------



## Wizard69 (Oct 5, 2016)

Neat and well explained!   I think I missed the web address he was talking about though.  It would also be nice to know the brand of USB scope he is using.    

One nice thing about YouTube is that guys that think different can get their message across the planet with little effort. This is a rather neat idea and may be a good way to get things done for your first diving head.   We need to make these index plates some how and this is a pretty cool way to go about it.  

I wonder though is this more tedious or less tedious than using a dividing head.  With computers getting the reference disk generated is pretty easy even if he didn't cover that part well.   Add a stepper to the vertical slide and you would be hands free producing nice finishes on the teeth.


----------

